# Needed advice



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't been out on the water at all this year, thinking about going on Sunday. Where are they hitting right now? I have heard some good reports about the Rocky and the Chag, is it true they're doing good? I'm lost, live far away from the rivers so I don't have anyone to talk to about it, any advice is much appreciated. Thanks! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm no expert by any means, but I like going to the rocky. It has great access to fishing spots regardless if you have waders or not. If you go to any fords, guys are usually pretty helpful and you can pick up some good tips by just watching. I float fish wooly buggers usually tipped with a maggot or minnow, but there are many other options. Rivers are still rising from the rain yesterday and the rocky is usually the first river to recede and be fishable. Reading some of the other steelhead posts are also veryhelpful. Good luck if you make it out! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

I've only ever fished the rocky at the metro park, mainly under the cedar road bridge. Are there anymore access points worth fishing? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes there are. Check out this link, it's a map of the metro parks. Each ford will have some easier access points to fish. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/Rocky.pdf 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

I've never fished north of the cedar pt bridge, I've really been missing out! Thanks this helps a lot 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## queequeg (Nov 7, 2013)

Any word on the v? Flow at 240s and dropping.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

Seen people pulling them out from all over the "V". Going out today and giving it a try.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Went to R.R. yesterday afternoon around Rock Cliff with my son and talked to a few guys. No-one caught anything...no bites or hookups. Thinking of trying today and tomorrow. Never caught one yet, but the Steelie Gods have to smile on us ONE of these days.


----------



## queequeg (Nov 7, 2013)

Went to the V from 9-2. One hook up but lost it. Water was gross, 5" visibility at best. Couple more days it would be better.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

yeah i fished the v for like 15 minutes and said forget it. clarity was poor. hit a nearby creek and clarity was great


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I was on the upper rock yesterday from 9-2 and battled the leaves/wind all day. I landed my first fresh chromer of the year on a olive wooly bugger. A couple of guys walked over while I was landing the fish to give me a hand. I tried to have one of the guys take a picture and when I held it up the fish trashed and I dropped him back in the river before the picture was snapped haha. So no proof this time but still a great day of fishing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

